# First UK Passport Counter signatory



## CSimon (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi all
I am a naturalised British citizen, living in Cape Town and looking to apply for my UK Passport. I need a British or Irish citizen in good standing with a tertiary qualification and/or belong to a professional body to validate my photos for the application.
Rulse for counter signatories can be found on the gov.uk website or contact me for a pdf.

Anybody up for it? In true african style I can offer you a round of golf or a few rounds at your local in gratitude? It would be for myself, wife and daughter.

Thanking you in advance
Conrad


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Errr...why should anyone sign that and NOT have known you for 2 years, as per the link that you so kindly provided? How would they know it's even you? So, you want them to to commit a crime?

So I'll summarize...you are soliciting for a CRIME.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Request a Moderator delete this thread.


----------



## CSimon (Dec 2, 2017)

I need someone in Cape Town to physically verify my person against numerous Photo ID documents, including SA passport and British Driver's Licence. I have got confirmation that this, together with a signatory with SA ID will suffice.
So please keep your self righteous Yank opinion from afar to yourself!

C


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Plainly it is what you asked - you left the 'known for 2 years' part off. You are a new member. If you wanted to contact someone who had known you for 2 years, you would just call them and not use the forum. 

"Who can sign your form and photo
Your countersignatory must:
have known the person applying (or the adult who signed the form if the passport is for a child under 16) for at least 2 years
be able to identify the person applying, eg they’re a friend, neighbour or colleague (not just someone who knows them professionally)
be ‘a person of good standing in their community’ or work in (or be retired from) a recognised profession".
Cheers


----------

